# headed to grand cayman for spring break!



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

Ahh yes, I figured I'd let you all know where I'm going.
I hear there are plenty of nice shops with authentic product down there.

Time to start saving the dollars now!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Good Luck!

Don't take any wooden nickels! 

ATL


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

blake, you D*&$%^!! get ahold of rollito (pinoyman)!!! i'm sure he'll hook you up.

where have you been, you missed a herf this past weekend. :c


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Damian from Duty Free Cubans is the one who introduced me CS.

Well, the rest is history . . . i went from Padawan to DARTH MO!!! *[BWAHAHAHA!!]*

P.S. You know Blake, I've still got your 18th B-day Cigar bomb waiting for you. If you don't claim it soon, I'll be "donating" it to a very deserving LOTL!!


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

MoTheMan said:


> Damian from Duty Free Cubans is the one who introduced me CS.
> 
> Well, the rest is history . . . i went from Padawan to DARTH MO!!! *[BWAHAHAHA!!]*
> 
> P.S. You know Blake, I've still got your 18th B-day Cigar bomb waiting for you. If you don't claim it soon, I'll be "donating" it to a very deserving LOTL!!


yeeesh. I forgot all about that. (maybe that's a good thing eh?)

Sorry about missing the herf Greg! I've been so busy with school and the like that I haven't even had much time to lurk/post on cs.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

the LCDH is next door to the national museum, right at the bend before Kirk Freeport


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

The LCdH is owned by Velerio Carnale, a huge "name" in Havana Cigars. Make sure to spend lots of time (and $$$) in his shop. He's a great guy who is one of the most knowledgable authorities on Havana Cigars. Make sure to look his place up...

http://caymanislandsdiscounts.com/LaCasadelHabano.htm


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

If you get a chance to see the stingrays, I would definitely check them out. 

It is a little touristy, but standing in the middle of the ocean on a sandbar (water about waist deep) with 20 or so stingrays swimming around you is pretty damn cool.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Sounds like a fun trip you got lined up.


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

montecristo#2 said:


> If you get a chance to see the stingrays, I would definitely check them out.
> 
> It is a little touristy, but standing in the middle of the ocean on a sandbar (water about waist deep) with 20 or so stingrays swimming around you is pretty damn cool.


I agree. It was pretty damn cool when I went. And if you have a lady friend, take the bait and watch the stingray follow it up her body :r


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> The LCdH is owned by Velerio Carnale, a huge "name" in Havana Cigars. Make sure to spend lots of time (and $$$) in his shop. He's a great guy who is one of the most knowledgable authorities on Havana Cigars. Make sure to look his place up...
> 
> http://caymanislandsdiscounts.com/LaCasadelHabano.htm


10% discount coupon.........


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

MoTheMan said:


> Damian from Duty Free Cubans is the one who introduced me CS.


:tpd: Damian's shop, LCDH, Churchills, and the one upstairs near the Harley Store are all great stores. Have fun on your trip. :ss :al


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Enjoy your trip, Bro! Smoke one for me, please. :ss

~d.


----------



## ss396 (Sep 24, 2005)

great place to visit, many good cigar vendors. damian has treated me well, i hope to meet him in person one day. i hadn't gotten to know him at the time of my last trip to the caymans.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

*I heard it's a nice place blake!

pm sent...*


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

pinoyman said:


> *I heard it's a nice place blake!
> 
> pm sent...*


:r 
have fun blake...take pics bro..


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm heading to the LC/GC in a few months primarily to dive and relax. I did not get to spend much time at LCDH last time I was there, but plan to spend at least one afternoon there this time around.

Can anyone make suggestions on interesting/peculiar smokes that I should keep my eyes open for and perhaps try that isn't astronomically priced? :ss If I remember correctly there is quite a selection, 90% of which I didn't know what I was looking at last time.

Thanks,
Ji


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

LCDH Cayman??? One word, Cueto!!!!!:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

bobarian said:


> LCDH Cayman??? One word, Cueto!!!!!:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu


:tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd:

I knew you were gonna say that, Bob!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

really at $50 pop?


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

mmm...cueto...


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

khubli said:


> really at $50 pop?


You will not be disappointed. At least get one Cueto Salamones, makes a Sublime seem like a JLP. :tu


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I'll keep my eyes open then. I saw the photos on another board. There seems to be a good following for Cueto.

Any other suggestions out there?


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

khubli said:


> I'll keep my eyes open then. I saw the photos on another board. There seems to be a good following for Cueto.
> 
> Any other suggestions out there?


If it's okay with you, I can pm. my cel no.
Maybe we can call some people in the Islands


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

pinoyman said:


> If it's okay with you, I can pm. my cel no.
> Maybe we can call some people in the Islands


Yeah absolutely. If you're gonna be in the Islands from September 13-21st perhaps we can smoke a few cigars.

My buddy's sister and brother in law live down there, so we've got some local connections. We'll be on LC from the 13th-16th and back on GC the afternoon of the 16th spending the rest of the week there.

Talk to you later,
Ji


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

khubli said:


> Yeah absolutely. If you're gonna be in the Islands from September 13-21st perhaps we can smoke a few cigars.
> 
> My buddy's sister and brother in law live down there, so we've got some local connections. We'll be on LC from the 13th-16th and back on GC the afternoon of the 16th spending the rest of the week there.
> 
> ...


Rollito is the man from Cayman Islands. He is the bastage that introduced me(and the other BABOTL's at the Chico Herf) to Mr Cueto's fine smokes. :tu


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

pinoyman said:


> If it's okay with you, I can pm. my cel no.
> Maybe we can call some people in the Islands


So you _are_ around 'Mr Doesn't Answer his PM's!' :r


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

Sean9689 said:


> *The LCdH is owned by Velerio Carnale, a huge "name" in Havana Cigars. Make sure to spend lots of time (and $$$) in his shop. He's a great guy who is one of the most knowledgable authorities on Havana Cigars. Make sure to look his place up...*
> 
> http://caymanislandsdiscounts.com/LaCasadelHabano.htm





montecristo#2 said:


> *If you get a chance to see the stingrays*, I would definitely check them out.
> 
> It is a little touristy, but standing in the middle of the ocean on a sandbar (water about waist deep) with 20 or so stingrays swimming around you is pretty damn cool.


My wife and I were just in Grand Cayman in May. The LcDH is great. They had a roller from Cuba there and was rolling some custom stuff that I picked up. I've only smoked one so far, but it was damn tasty. There others will be resting for a while.

Stingray City is definitely worth the trip. Captain Marvins has a great trip! Enjoy it. The weather is phenomenal!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

weak_link said:


> So you _are_ around 'Mr Doesn't Answer his PM's!' :r


I'm so bad bad Bro!:r
I was in Vegas and herf with
the big boys from SoCal.

Will make it up to you...


----------



## JWB007 (Apr 23, 2008)

I just got back yesterday! I suggest going to puro rey and churchills (GRAB A BUSINESS CARD for the future unbanded shipments  However, don't expect huge price breaks in the Caymans...everything is expensive...especially with the US dollar the way it is.

Also there is a club havana on West Bay Blvd off 7 mile beach.

Grab the Partagas Series D, Monte Cristo #2, any Cohiba and a Trinidad to get going.



tecnorobo said:


> Ahh yes, I figured I'd let you all know where I'm going.
> I hear there are plenty of nice shops with authentic product down there.
> 
> Time to start saving the dollars now!


----------



## bi11fish (Dec 3, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> If you get a chance to see the stingrays, I would definitely check them out.
> 
> It is a little touristy, but standing in the middle of the ocean on a sandbar (water about waist deep) with 20 or so stingrays swimming around you is pretty damn cool.


:tpd: ENJOY


----------

